# Gentoo-installatie en update op PC zonder internet

## jhwh

Eerst een kleine opmerking : de Pc heeft wel een internetaansluiting : een 56K modem  :Wink:  Maar ik veronderstel dat het een pure nachtmerrie wordt om daarmee alle sources binnen te halen.  

Het is de pc van mijn schoonouders. Die wonen op zo'n 50 km en ik kom er gemiddeld zo 1 keer per maand. 

De installatie zou waarschijnlijk te doen moeten zijn met een stage3 en een tarbal op cd-rom gebrand... Wat mij het meest zorgen baart : hoe hou je zo'n systeem up to date?  

Is het mogelijk om de veranderingen aan het (stable) base-systeem van zo'n 1 tot 6 maand oud binnen te halen in een aparte map (niet mijn /usr/portage/distfiles want daarin zit een mengeling van stable en ~x86) , op cd-rom te branden, naar mijn schoonouders rijden, daar alles in distfiles te droppen en daar ter plaatse te compileren (er is een verschil van architectuur tussen mijn pc en hun pc dus kan het binair verpakken waarschijnlijk niet). 

Iemand enige ervaring? 

Koen Wybo

----------

## nixnut

Op de plek waar je wel een degelijke internetverbinding hebt een chroot maken en die voor je naar je schoonouders gaat updaten en dan een tarball van maken, soort van stage4 zeg maar. Als je op de forums naar stage4 zoekt vind je vast wel wat handige info over de details.

----------

## jhwh

Stage 4 is dan meer een backup van je eigen systeem dat je dan moet porten naar een ander... 

Zoek het 'simpeler' : gewoon de mogelijkheid om in een 'tweede profiel' van portage de dingen voor mijn schoonpapa bij te houden.  Het enige wat nodig is : een "emerge -tweede profiel sync"  en dan "emerge -tweede profiel --fetch --update  world" (in een /usr/portage/distfiles-twedeprofiel map). Dan moet ik gewoon de inhoud van de /usr/portage/distfiles-tweedeprofiel map op cd/dvd branden, daar allemaal in mijn schoonpapa's /usr/portage/distfiles dumpen samen met de nieuwe ebuilds en zijn PC is klaar om te compileren...

Misschien een nieuwe feature voor portage?

----------

## Po0ky

stage 4 is alleen nuttig als de cpu beetje gelijk is, of als ge niet volledi geoptimaliseerd hebt gecompileerd (bv i686)

----------

## /carlito

 *Po0ky wrote:*   

> stage 4 is alleen nuttig als de cpu beetje gelijk is, of als ge niet volledi geoptimaliseerd hebt gecompileerd (bv i686)

 

Niet als je die stage 4 in een chroot omgeving compileerd hé. Je kan natuurlijk geen amd64/PPC systeem compileren op een x86 pc, maar je kan wel perfect een stage 4 creëren voor een P3 op een AthlonXP.

----------

## koenderoo

Misschien een beetje omslachtige methode maar volgens mij moet het volgende werken:

1. emerge sync op de pc van je schoonouders 

lijkt me de meest makkelijke en nog niet echt desastreus langzame optie

2. emerge -puf world (pretend update en fetchonly) 

output is dan alle benodigde packets die je nodig bent tijdens het echte updaten, pretend zodat hij niet echt gaat downloaden

3. download al die packets op je eigen pc en brand deze op cd

4. cp alle packets naar de /usr/portage/distfiles map en start

5. emerge -u world

----------

## wHAcKer

Dit is inderdaad de meest logische optie. Probleem hierbij is dat ze nog steeds moeten connecten met 56K om de sync te doen. Momenteel zijn er vrij veel packages en dit zal alleen nog maar vermeerderen dus het sync proces zal steeds langer duren.

Ik zou voorstellen een 'stable' versie te maken waarin alles werkt wat nodig is en gewoon niet te updaten tenzij er echt security issues zijn (check glsa).

----------

## koenderoo

Er is nog wel een optie om wel te syncen, maar dat vereist dat de pc van Koen mee gaat naar zijn schoonouders.

Je kunt namelijk een lokaal rsync mirror instellen. Daarbij maak je de pc van Koen de rsync server en haal je via lan de sync op. Als je dan die pc er toch al hebt staan kun je ook gelijk die distfiles even over gooien, scheelt je weer een schijfje.

Beschrijving van hoe je een lokaal rsync server kunt opzetten staat in de Docs.

Misschien dat het zelfs zou lukken om op de pc van de schoonouders de rsync server op te zetten en de sync dus van de eigen pc te laten verlopen.

----------

## nixnut

Of de boel op een usb hd zetten en die meeslepen.

----------

## wHAcKer

of de geheime optie: zorg ervoor dat ze een soort van 'light' internet abonnement nemen. Dan hebben ze breedband en kunnen dus aan een aanvaardbaar tempo syncen. Indien ze bvb maar een 500mb limiet hebben (wat hier meestal het geval is bij light abonnementen) kan je nog altijd de distfiles meedoen op usbstick ofzo.

----------

## koenderoo

Met 500 mb limiet kom je nog behoorlijk ver met downloaden van distfiles. gewoon niet te vaak updaten   :Cool: 

----------

## shinadul

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Met 500 mb limiet kom je nog behoorlijk ver met downloaden van distfiles. gewoon niet te vaak updaten  

 

pegasus ~ # USE="nowin" emerge -pv nwn

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] games-rpg/nwn-1.66  +nowin 1,285,482 kB

Total size of downloads: 1,292,627 kB

----------

## koenderoo

Muggenzifter! 

Je hebt het wel over de pc van schoonouders, niet bepaald het beeld van een die hard never winter nights speler!

----------

## shinadul

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Muggenzifter! 
> 
> Je hebt het wel over de pc van schoonouders, niet bepaald het beeld van een die hard never winter nights speler!

 

Das waar , maar een klein broertje /neefje / whatever red het dus niet op die manier.

bovendien ga ik met openoffice ook al heel gemakkelijk over die limiet heen en dat lijkt me wel zinvol voor oudere mensen ... briefjes tikken en zo.

Alhoewel je dat ook weer op kan lossen door je emerge te beginnen op 31-jan 11:45 , dan is de helft nog in de oude maand   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koenderoo

Dan hebben ze nog het geluk dat ze niet zo'n snelle verbinding als @home breedband hebben. Daar haal ik gemiddeldes van zo'n 500 kb/s mee   :Razz:  . 

FF omrekenen.... das 17 minuten over 500 MB. Wil dus net als je om 23.45 begint! 

Iemand enig idee waarom je met Linux wel zulke snelheden kunt halen en met Windows (XP) niet verder komt dan een max van 350 kb/s? Gemiddeld kom ik daar niet veel verder dan 60 kb/s (das nog steeds snel voor Windows)

Ik heb snelheden gezien tijdens downloaden onder Linux van 750 kb/s. Dat wil ik ook wel onder Windows!

----------

## aidy

Whot aboot...

gewoon de portage snapshot downloaden ?  :Very Happy: 

en dan man emerge voor de opties om zoiets te syncen (dacht toch dat dat moest).

----------

